# Hell's Kitchen



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

Season 7 starts in two weeks, I'm wondering since this is a cooking forum how many people here watch it. I personally love the show and admire Ramsay (not just because of the show, but more for what he has done career wise) but I've heard some professional chefs scauff at it. Opinions?


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I watched the first couple of seasons but feel that he should have kept the Fword running as a show he is much more real and actually provided cooking ideas and techniques not a false drama that has almost nothing to do with food.there is a lot to scoff at. contestants that can't cook getting selected over decent cooks due to the drama they provide, the fact the winner does not become the head chef at Ramsay's restaurants and I feel more and more that the words coming out of Ramsay's mouth are scripted. While I actually like the guy and could work for him knowing that as long as I did my job I shouldn't have a problem, this show does him no favors other then a paycheck.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I really enjoy the Fword.. he takes time to talk about the food and he does try and teach his guests something about cooking.  He has kitchen mouth but don't we all?  I also really enjoy kitchen nightmares.. I like to see him take a place that is suffering and bring it back and help the staff learn new ideas etc...  I could work under him as well as I know that if I did my job and did it well I would be fine.


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

I love Ramsey!

                          He is making serious coin off his shows and so be it! The man has worked his a$$ off  to be where he is.

I have worked under some old school Chefs years ago, and all of Ramsey's behavior reminds me of the good old days.

Basically we had to suck it up 25 years ago to learn from our mentors. The new upcoming Chefs these days don't know how to handle that abrasiveness....

                          Ramsey is "old school" and all the power to him!

the F word is used to little these days      lol

Gypsy

I edited for language for those who are sensitive


----------



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

I find it ironic that he has a show called kitchen  nightmares but at the same time he is having trouble with some of his own restaurants.


----------



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

I've entered the full house lottery here in Edmonton.

 Aside from three homes valued at well over $1M each, there is a nice prize I'd love to win which is you and a few friends get to spend a day with Chef Ramsay both cooking and doin' a little shopping.

 Hell's kitchen is alright but like most here, the 'F' word is a show that should go on.  I've actually tried a couple of recipies from that series which is something I have never done with any food show.

  The thing I like about Hell's kitchen is how he breaks people down and then rebuilds them.....

...Those that survive the breakdown that is *hehe*.  I find it interesting when you see a clash in cultures.  In this case, you have a really old school chef that hails from a serious french based culinary tradition to which I can only imagine the crap he had to put up with to get to where he is today (not to mention those wicked worry lines in his face).  Pit that against a more modern educated contestant.....  ....what can I say? it's entertaining to see grown men and women cry, freakout, scream, etc.


----------



## prairiechef (May 22, 2010)

Hell's Kitchen does my trade no favours. Pure made for television drama, targetted at people who don't work in the industry.

Old school? Hardly, unless you consider boorish behaviour to be old school. Yes, we got taken down if we screwed up, but remember... chef's were once cooks, and that attitude doesn't just develop when you get promoted. If my chef had tried to talk to some of us the way Ramsay does, he would have found himself on his ass with an empty kitchen.

The man has talent. He worked hard to get where he is and I would never insult his actual skill... but this televison personality he has crafted is simply a joke.


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

PrairieChef said:


> Hell's Kitchen does my trade no favours. Pure made for television drama, targetted at people who don't work in the industry.
> 
> Old school? Hardly, unless you consider boorish behaviour to be old school. Yes, we got taken down if we screwed up, but remember... chef's were once cooks, and that attitude doesn't just develop when you get promoted. If my chef had tried to talk to some of us the way Ramsay does, he would have found himself on his ass with an empty kitchen.
> 
> The man has talent. He worked hard to get where he is and I would never insult his actual skill... but this televison personality he has crafted is simply a joke.


Well let the chips fall where they may ...hmmmmm they seem to be in Ramsey's lap. Not a laughing matter unless your holding out...lol

Well I grew up in the big city of T.O. and trained there. If you don't know what "Old School" is I'll llet this one lie


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Ramsey knows his business, but in real life he is nothing like this, in fact he is a bit shy and quiet.. The show is produced and directed therefore staged and all geared to get an audience. If you notice his BBC show and American shows are different, If you scream and carry on with a young guy or girl you will scare them where they will be afraid to do anything. If you screamed at pro's like this they would either 1. Take you to Union or labor board and sue your butt.    . 2.Walk  out right then.and there .    3. Beat your brains in, or go for you with a knife depending on the person. What he is doing is what was done years ago and should not have been done then, and should not be tolerated today. The show is pure entertainment and thats all.


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

Well Ed I used to just laugh when Chefs talked or shouted at me ( not laughed at them)  It was a different time.  It is much better for women now. The employment laws and human rights people are keeping everyone politically correct.  I'm not saying I enjoyed it ,,,not one bit! I was just trying to shed a little light on Ramsey's behavior ....Show or no show ..the guys made it big. Let's applaud that anyhow.

Gypsy

holding my tongue for sensitive viewers


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

i don't care for hell's kitchen, but gordon ramsey is funny... i love how he calls people "stupid donkey" and how the women always win the romantic dates with him.

i would love to work for him, though. he was hiring at his restaurant in West Hollywood, but I'm not ready to relocate or make a 4 hour commute each day. i may go eat there soon, though. i want to see if his food is any good or if he's just a good TV personality. (i lost all respect for Emeril Lagasse after dining at his restaurants)


----------



## addicted2food (Jun 1, 2010)

Great entertaining show! I love Gordon Ramsay by the way./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gifSession data


----------

